# Help! best color for gaming!!!  YCBCr444 8bpc vs YCBCr442 12bpc Vs RGB 12bpc



## zanatos (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi,

I have a 75 inch 4k TV with HDR! i have a question for gaming..

First of all I know the best  is YCBCr444 at 12bpc but it is NOT supported at 60Hz

so my question regarding games is this one:

Which mode offers the best vivid colors for gaming?

1 YCBCr4:4:4 at 8bpc  at 60hz?

2 YCBCr4:4:2 at 12bpc at 60hz?

3 RGB at 12 bpc at full spectrum, at 6ohz?

Thank you and i value your input


----------



## Jetster (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm not sure but I think anyone that may know might want to know the make and model


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 7, 2017)

As you said 4:4:4 is the best , even in 8bit. All other modes will either crush the blacks or make the colors look off.

I'd say full range RGB is probably the second best bet.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 21, 2017)

RGB and 4:4:4 for sure.

Both look very good with my HDR TV and work equally well for gaming.

You know you can just swap back and forth and use your eyes though? lol


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 24, 2017)

YCBCr4:4:2 10 bpc , windows use HDR10 so forcing 12 is overkill as it will be downsized to 10 ...so for HDR under current windows condition YCBCr4:4:2 10 bpc


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 24, 2017)

4:4:4 8bpc unless you have content that requires higher bpc. Simple enough
or Full Range RGB


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 24, 2017)

You are overthinking this. WHATEVER looks best i guess ?


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 24, 2017)

Full RGB suppose to be the most authentic for source. Each TV reacts differently to color spaces, just try them all and pick the one you like the most.


----------

